# CRAFTSMAN WEEDWACKER 17"/25cc



## brokanic (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm trying to replace the trimmer head with the Hassle free 3 trimming system, the farthest I got was taking the spool out, there's a nut on the top of the head...anybody got any idea how to take off the the head part??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What model is the trimmer?


----------



## brokanic (Jun 8, 2006)

The model # is 358.791520 and it's Sears Craftsman 17"/25cc weedwacker. I hope that's what you're asking for.


----------

